
Apple, Google, and Amazon create “CHIP,” a new smart home standard - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/apple-google-and-amazon-team-up-for-joint-smart-home-standard/
======
mister_hn
It would be interesting to know if they planted a backdoor in the standard as
well for data harvesting

